# April in NYC....



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ESB!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Taken from your broom?  



Actually, they were no doubt taken from your neat Flying Saucer.  How many cop cars and choppers did they send out on the UFO panic?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## blackcat (Jul 2, 2010)

I went to NYC about 15/16 years back - long time ago !

Do you have any pictures of the area where the twin towers were ?


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Very Nice, Scarlet !!

Thanks for the nostalgia...

Walter


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny, Scarlet, how many of your photos look like mine.....


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty. I like the Grand Central Terminal ones.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Funny little note taped to the subway wall just before the exit to the street...funny because of the edit someone made to the last line.  (Sorry it's a little blurry, I gotta work on the macro thing with my camera!)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

the less blurry version....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Picky picky picky....I know your close-up flowers are a lot better than mine, too. But my non-close-ups look okay!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

shall I see if I have a similiar picture to the one you took above and see if people can tell the difference?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Sure!  Yours will probably be better,but I'm still rather pleased with how my night time shots came out. Wind, chilly temps and all...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone got a guess as to what the brown structure here is?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Re:  the brown structure you mentioned earlier -- Lincoln Tunnel?  Looks just like the building where the Holland Tunnel is but the buildings nearby were near 42nd St.

I'm guessing that some of these were taken from Top of the Rock.  Haven't been up there, but I do remember the Rainbow Room.  The firm where I've been working the most is just north of Rockefeller Center -- the AXA Bldg. at 51st. Southern view is of Empire State and the wall of buildings on 6th Ave. to the right.

I hate looking north from where we are on 41st floor north looking at 9 West 57th Street Bldg.  It's just tooooooooooo big.  Dwarfs everything around it and it's so wide.  GM Bldg. is just as high (50 floors) but I only see that from another window --there are other buildings blocking the GM from where I am.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Re: the brown structure you mentioned earlier -- Lincoln Tunnel? Looks just like the building where the Holland Tunnel is but the buildings nearby were near 42nd St.
> 
> I'm guessing that some of these were taken from Top of the Rock. Haven't been up there, but I do remember the Rainbow Room. The firm where I've been working the most is just north of Rockefeller Center -- the AXA Bldg. at 51st. Southern view is of Empire State and the wall of buildings on 6th Ave. to the right.
> 
> I hate looking north from where we are on 41st floor north looking at 9 West 57th Street Bldg. It's just tooooooooooo big. Dwarfs everything around it and it's so wide. GM Bldg. is just as high (50 floors) but I only see that from another window --there are other buildings blocking the GM from where I am.


You're a NYer, you're not allowed to guess.

And yes, those shots are from the Top of the Rock. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

You got a lot of great shots from the boat tour!  You were much braver than I about getting out there in that cold wind, I didn't get near as many photos.  I like the shot of the Chrysler building between the smokestacks, and all the bridges.

And I highly second the recommendation for Top of the Rock, it was outstanding.  Most of my photos would look much like Scarlet's in viewpoint, but I may add a few to the thread once I get some uploaded to Flickr this weekend (I don't tend to upload all my photos online so I'll have to figure out which I want to post and so on).


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> You got a lot of great shots from the boat tour! You were much braver than I about getting out there in that cold wind, I didn't get near as many photos. I like the shot of the Chrysler building between the smokestacks, and all the bridges.
> 
> And I highly second the recommendation for Top of the Rock, it was outstanding. Most of my photos would look much like Scarlet's in viewpoint, but I may add a few to the thread once I get some uploaded to Flickr this weekend (I don't tend to upload all my photos online so I'll have to figure out which I want to post and so on).


None of my face-on Statue of Liberty pictures came out, and in a few shots, I have this big blob of water on my lens!

And I feel bad about abandoning you to take the pictures!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

scarlet said:


>


I love this reflection picture. Very "photo effects" from a naked lens.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Scarlet, there are some real gems in this series of photographs.  I especially love the city lights shots taken after sunset.  Absolutely stunning.

Great JOB!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> Scarlet, there are some real gems in this series of photographs. I especially love the city lights shots taken after sunset. Absolutely stunning.
> 
> Great JOB!


Thank you sensei...

Oh, and I'm having fun using them as background on my computer at work.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

scarlet

those brown structures are the air vents (or fans)  for the Lincoln Tunnell.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

scarlet said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where have I seen this statuary? That building behind looks so familiar!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

That's Grand Central Station, I believe.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

R. Doug said:


> That's Grand Central Station, I believe.


Yes, the text in the pictures is "Grand Central Terminal." There was a fairly long discussion in Chat last night about the photo in Getting down to Brass Plaques thread.


----------

